# Sweet (coloquial)



## maghanish2

Hola a todos!

Esta palabra 'sweet' en inglés es MUY coloquial y se usa así"

"How was the concert?" - "It was totally SWEET!"
"Wow, that's a really sweet car!"

Hay una palabra similar en español? Obviamente, puedo usar 'fabuloso' o 'fantástico', pero hay una palabra coloquial o más como jerga (slang)? 

Así que, sería 'that was sweet' 'Eso era (o fue)...._sweet_...'?

Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico le dicen "brutal"


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias aurilla, pero esto se comprendería en todos países, o no?


----------



## Soy Yo

Si quieres algo que se entienda en todos los países, di "bueno" o "bonito."


----------



## gatogab

aurilla said:


> En Puerto Rico le dicen "brutal"....que seria lo contrario de dulce (sweet)
> 
> gatogab


----------



## Elibennet

A mi me parece que el equivalente que le va mejor en los contextos que presentaste es "bueno". "Como estuvo el concierto? " "Buenísimo!"
"Este auto está muy bueno/buenísimo" 
No sé qué opinará la gente de otras latitudes...


----------



## gatogab

"How was the concert?" - DE SUEÑOS!


----------



## Elibennet

Ay, gato, esas cosas de los idiomas! Si decís eso acá, te mirarían raro!


----------



## gatogab

Y Con Sweet, Como Te Mirarian?


----------



## aurilla

Aclaro, el slang "brutal" en Puerto Rico equivale a decir "increiblemente bueno". 

En este contexto "sweet" es slang, así que cada país debe tener su equivalente.


----------



## gatogab

Tambien "de SueÑo" Es Slang Pero En Argentina Me Mirarian Raro 
Gatogab


----------



## Moritzchen

No sé como traducirlo, pero es más que nada la manera en que se dice "sweet" (lo tienes que decir bien "nasty"). Yo te miraría raro también si me dijeras "de sueños".


----------



## aurilla

Lo tienes que decir con mucho énfasis en la palabra.


----------



## zumac

gatogab said:


> Y Con Sweet, Como Te Mirarian?


Ja, ja, estoy de acuerdo xon el uso de "sweet."

Lo de "brutal." Esta palabra, dando a entender algo en superlativo, dió varias vueltas al mundo hace mas de 30 años. Quizás se aterrizó en P.R. Después de "brutal", vino "fenomenal", que también se usó en muchas partes.

Nuestro compañero "Soy Yo" tiene la razón. Solo palabras como "bueno" van a ser universales para todos los paises de habla hispana. Sino, cada país va tener varias palabras locales, como en México, "padre" (estuvo bien padre), o "a toda madre", o "chido", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

maghanish2 nos pide el equivalente jergal 
en español, de "sweet". Nos explica el uso que le dan en su pais.
Bueno ni buenisimo, a mi parecer, es jerga, aunque se comprende universalmente.
Estamos tratando de responder a como fue ese concierto  en nuestros paises con slang.
Yo, por mi cuenta, tengo ,ntre otros, "de sueños" que se acercaria a sweet y otro mas vulgarote: "el descueve".
En fin., a cada cual lo suyo 
gatogab


----------



## aurilla

zumac said:


> Ja, ja, estoy de acuerdo xon el uso de "sweet."
> 
> Lo de "brutal." Esta palabra, dando a entender algo en superlativo, dió varias vueltas al mundo hace mas de 30 años. Quizás se aterrizó en P.R. Después de "brutal", vino "fenomenal", que también se usó en muchas partes.
> 
> Nuestro compañero "Soy Yo" tiene la razón. Solo palabras como "bueno" van a ser universales para todos los paises de habla hispana. Sino, cada país va tener varias palabras locales, como en México, "padre" (estuvo bien padre), o "a toda madre", o "chido", etc.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Everything old becomes new again... y como todo lo "retro" está de moda... hace tiempo que en Puerto Rico todo lo "fantástico" / "fenomenal" / "excelente" / "buenísimo" ¡está "brutal!


----------



## Moritzchen

I hate saying this but I guess you have to hear it.


----------



## Txiri

Obviously it´s such a slangy use of "sweet" that the equivalents are going to vary from country to country.  I think most Spaniards and South Americans understand "chévere" ... but wait and see ...


----------



## gatogab

Moritzchen said:


> No sé como traducirlo, pero es más que nada la manera en que se dice "sweet" (lo tienes que decir bien *"nasty*"). Yo te miraría raro también si me dijeras "de sueños".


 
*nasty*
*adj.** smelly; evil; severe; disgusting; dangerous; unpleasant; obscene. *

*Quien entiende algo?!?........*


----------



## Moritzchen

Tal vez vaya por dangerous gab. Pero me estás hablando desde Italia y yo escucho la expresión en la esquina de mi casa.


----------



## maghanish2

MUCHAS GRACIAS por sus respuestas, las agradezco!

Así que, si quiero decir 'that was so sweet!', entonces algo que se comprendería universalmente sería: 

'Eso era TAN buenísimo', no?

Gracias de nuevo, su ayuda es MUY agradecido!


----------



## gatogab

maghanish2 said:


> MUCHAS GRACIAS por sus respuestas, las agradezco!
> 
> Así que, si quiero decir 'that was so sweet!', entonces algo que se comprendería universalmente sería:
> 
> 'Eso era TAN buenísimo', no?  Only buenisimo. Tan buenisimo=redundance
> 
> Gracias de nuevo, su ayuda es MUY agradecido!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias gatogab, eso tiene sentido, pero si digo 'tan bueno', eso significa lo mismo, sí?


----------



## K-Milla

That was so sweet! = ¡estuvo buenisimo!

Hay palabras que yo considero que varios hispanoparlantes entenderemos a la primera, es decir, creo que "chevere" estaría bien aplicada puesto que aun no siendo usada en México, comprendemos su significo de algo bueno. En cambio "brutal" sería lo opuesto :S

Fenomenal/padrisimo/super/bien chido/muy padre

algunas que son "recientes" en el vocabulario en mi comunidad, es decir, se estan poniendo de moda y todos las quieren decir/usar [jijij] de lujo/super bien


----------



## maghanish2

K-milla, sería el verbo de 'to be' en español 'estar' para decir 'that was so sweet'?  Y también, en el tiempo pasado, sería en el pretérito y el imperfecto?  

Pusiste 'estuvo buenísimo', así que, es eso la forma correcta siempre?  GRACIAS!


----------



## gatogab

buenisimo= superlativo de bueno
tan= se emplea como intensificador del adjetivo superlativo buenisimo.
Por eso es redundancia.
Tan bueno es correcto.
gatogab


----------



## Katiamie

Hola a todos!! Yo diría "chévere", si bien la palabra "bueno" o "bonito" se entendería en todos los países, creo que no le da el matiz que tiene la palabra "sweet”.


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, Katiamie, comprendo y estoy de acuerdo.  No pensé que 'bueno' tuviera el mismo significado, pero también, pensé que 'chévere' no se entendería en todos los países.  Estoy equivocado!?  Gracias!!


----------



## Katiamie

*Como dije antes, creo que chévere es una buena opción:*


*chévere**.*



*1. *adj._ Ant._,_ Ec._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._,_ Pan._ y_ Perú._ *Primoroso, gracioso, bonito, elegante, agradable.*

*2. *adj._ Á. Caribe_,_ Bol._,_ El Salv._ y_ Hond._ *Estupendo, buenísimo, excelente.*


----------



## K-Milla

*Aclaración.*

En México entendemos la palabra "_chévere_" pero no la usamos.


----------



## gatogab

En mi pais, Chile, la palabra chevere nunca la habia oido. La aprendi partecipando desde Italia a chats latinoamericanos. La palabra "chido" tampoco la conocia y pense que era una groseria!....gatogab


----------



## Gabino

En Colombia "chevere" se usa bastante. Acá sería exacto a lo de sweet. Una más local sería Bacano.


----------



## maghanish2

Bueno, parece que chévere se comprende en todos los países, pero para decir 'that was sweet', todavía no sé cual palabra de 'to be' en en caul tiempo debo usar.  Cuál suena mejor?:

Estuvo chévere/buenísimo.
Era chévere/buenísimo.
Fue chévere/buenísimo.
Estaba chévere/buenísimo.

GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## Gabino

Estuvo chévere . Aunque depende del contexto...


----------



## Katiamie

En realidad la mejor traducción para lo que estás haciendo va a depender de tu receptor, si deseas realizar la traducción para un receptor IDEAL, entonces podrías utilizar "bueno".

Si, por ejemplo, tu traducción es para un emisor mexicano, entonces (me parece) que podrías traducir "sweet" como "padre", si es para un peruano entonces utilizarías la palabra "chévere" y así. A mi entender, no hay una palabra en español que se entienda y utilice en la mayoría de países latinos que corresponda a la palabra "sweet".


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Gabino, pero qué significas cuando dijiste 'depende del contexto'....no pienso comprender. No es 'estuvo' siempre? Cuando sería los otros?  

Y sí, Katiamie, ése es el problema con traducir español, porque, ya que hay TANTOS países, se necesita aprender nuevas palabras para cada país a que se va.  

Gracias a TODOS!


----------



## lpuser

Si les sirve una opinión de una española, aquí nunca diríamos que un coche está buenísimo, yo creo que en general la traducción aquí sería genial, que más bien sirve para casi todo... Es como "muy bueno" pero se puede usar con casi todo. Espero que ayude...


----------



## maghanish2

En españa, entenderías 'chévere', o no?  Porque, 'genial' significa 'great', no?  GRACIAS!


----------



## lpuser

Maybe, I would understand "chevere" because there're a lot of people from South America in Spain, but I'm not very sure of the meaning, I don't know if it's very good or just a little bit...do you know what I mean?
And Spanish don't use... problaby people would understand it but not quite well... 
yeah, genial is great but... I think we use it for more things, at least, me!


----------



## lpuser

A mí, al menos me suena muy raro eso de "estuvo buenísimo", "bueno" aquí tiene un significado mas restringido pero en Sudamérica tienen bastantes cosas diferentes así que unas cosas te las entenderían allá y otras aquí pero no creo que tuvieras problemas. Espero que te sirvan!


----------



## gatogab

A mi queda claro esto: que si me dice que algo es sweet, entiendo que es dulce.
A un concierto de los Led Zepellin, la ultima cosa que le encontaria es la dulzura.
Y una motocicleta dulce, no sabria como esta hecha.
Son mis limites
gatogab


----------



## zumac

Me extraña que se haya mencionado "chévere" y que no se haya mencionada "*macanudo*", otra palabra de Sud America que se entiende en muchos paises pero no se usa en todos.

Saludos.


----------



## lpuser

macanudo?? a mí me suena muy raro... acaso genial no se entiende en todos los países? A mí me sirve para cualquier contexto...


----------



## lpuser

Hay que tener en cuenta que no es lo mismo hablar en Perú que en Colombia, que en México y ya si lo comparamos con España,el idioma cambia mucho... yo creo que para una traducción general no debería emplear una palabra que sólo conozcan algunos países, por muchos que sean, si no que se entienda en todos. Por eso, yo no lo traduciría como chévere o macanudo o buenísimo si hago una traducción general, otra cosa sería hacerla para un país en concreto o un receptor de un origen concreto. En general...¿genial lo entienden todos así?


----------



## gatogab

chevere:
La palabra *chevere* o *chévere* fue creada a principios del siglo XX principalmente por la gente que residía en el centro de Venezuela, específicamente en Maracay, Valencia, y Los Teques.
Su etimología está constituida por partes de palabras; el *che* proveniente de la palabra _noche_, *ve* proveniente de la palabra _Venezuela_ y *re* de _relación_, y por lo tanto significa literalmente: _noche venezolana para relacionarse_.
Con el paso de los años la palabra fue tomando la figura y fuerza de todo lo relacionado a bueno, agradable, estupendo, excelente, maravilloso, "guay", etc. Por ejemplo: "íQue chévere es este ritmo!".
El uso del término se ha extendido por muchos países latinoamericanos. Otra versión del origen del vocablo, tras un investigación realizada por el escritor colombiano Daniel Samper Pizano, señala que "chévere" nació en Sevilla, España, en la época de la conquista de América, como una derivación del nombre de un marqués francés conocido por su elegancia.
Chévere es el adjetivo que refiere la cualidad suprema de lo venezolano. En el Diccionario del habla actual de Venezuela se explica que es un “coloquio aplicado a una persona, cosa o situación buena, excelente o agradable”. También se agrega que es la “fórmula para contestar a un saludo, con la que la persona indica que se encuentra bien en todo sentido”.
Una de las frases más usadas, entre las derivadas de esta palabra, es: “¡Qué chévere!”, aunque también se ha mezclado con las frutas para reforzar su significado: “chévere cambur”, por ejemplo. Se dice que la palabra chévere es de origen cubano, y llega a Venezuela hacia comienzos de los años 40, proveniente del africano "sébede", que en calabar (dialecto nigeriano) significa adornarse profusamente, trajearse con elegancia.
Obtenido de "http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevere"


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.  Pienso que usaré 'genial' o quizás 'chévere', porque muchas personas lo entidene, o al menos, lo reconocen.  Gracias de nuevo!  Ustedes me hayan ayudado MUCHO!


----------



## lpuser

Ok, muy buena respuesta, pero que se originara en España en el s.XV no significa que la sigamos usando. Aquí no todos la entenderían y el significado sería muy abstracto. Esperen si quieren la opinión de algún español más pero por Madrid(centro) no se usa para nada, y tengo amigos andaluces y tampoco la usan... pero mejor esperen más opiniones.


----------



## K-Milla

Me parece que sí debe tomarse en cuenta a quien va dirigido el mensaje. Esto por la polemica que se ha causado en el uso de ciertas palabras y todo porque no hablamos igual aunque sea el español.

Genial se usa en México en ciertos lugares. Muchas personas la utilizan mucho y otros la comprenden pero no les agrada. Todo parece indicar que es porqué siempre tendemos a emplear palabras de moda de otros lugares fuera de México [great=genial].

Buena suerte con el aprendizaje "local" de este idioma  [jijiji]

K


----------



## canmexma

Pues ¡yo nunca había escuchado ese slang en inglés! Es lo dificil de lo coloquial, difiere MUCHO de un país a otro, aunque por la Tele hay cierta comprensión mutua. Sí, en México, padre, chido. Tal vez menos regional, fenomenal, fuera de serie?


----------

